# Bailey's field trial tune-up



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

This is long and might be boring but this is how a "dog man" talks about training (or in this case) retraining a field trial dog.

Hi Rod,
_
I wanted to give you an update on Bailey's "tuneup". As you recall, he was breaking on the flush and not performing Stop to Flush too well anymore. The first thing we did was to work on he and I becoming a working team. He remembered me but given the short duration, I pulled out all the stops and he spent the first two days with me wherever I was and when we had down time he was with me in the trailer. He's not too much of a bed hog, which is nice! If I was out working another dog, he watched from the dog wagon.

I use roding for not only conditioning, but to help establish a leadership role with the dogs and accustom them to running with other dogs, getting bumped by strange dogs and coming along with me. The first time out with Bailey he wasn't too fond of it. I know you've roaded him off the bike, I think this was likely new for him from an ATV. We made it a short trip, just he and I and roaded out to a bird. Suddenly roading was a lot more fun. Now he roads with the crew for an 10-12 miles every other day and no issues with other dogs.

We dropped all the way back to beginning training - flying birds and enforcing the stop on check cord as the first order of business. He remembered this in one lesson and proved it out on the second. Then we went to launched birds as he went by off wind working on Stop to Flush. He did this well and recalled quickly. It seemed it was as much him understanding that I MEANT steady, and he willingly did so. I know he can do the same for you - we need to spend a couple coaching sessions together so he will do the same for you. 

We kept working through flushing and blanking birds for the first ten days, moving from pigeons to chuckar, from handheld check cord to dragging to e-collar free run. He never missed a step. And then we added the shotgun. This was a weak point for him so I moved back to blanking birds, but using a 12 ga. and missing every one. (Not really hard for me to miss!) Two sessions and he had it dialed in. 

Then we worked him with another dog to check his honor and steadiness through a retrieve, which is great steady training. He passed well with only a minor correction for a small step when the other dog released for the retrieve. He did start to trail a bit after this, so it's something we'll want to watch for when you run him. It's not uncommon for a dog to start really watching the other dog after the other dog has a find. I took him off by himself for a bit to let him know he had to hunt for himself and me, not let the other dog do the job.

I then tested him on steadiness after a retrieve. I had him work a warm up bird, with a 12 ga. "miss" and he was rock solid. The next bird I killed for him and he gave me a wonderful retrieve. Straight back, easy delivery to hand - couldn't ask for more. The real test is the next bird, as he's just made a retrieve - will he stay steady on another miss. Short answer, he passed with an A+.

He's really matured nicely and is running well. He's not got huge range like an All Age dog, but he is a very pleasing gun dog. He's happy and fun to watch run. You've got a great Boy there Rod. It's been a pleasure spending time with him. Anytime you want to send him back to me, I'd love to have him on my string. Maybe he could spend some time at wild bird dog camp in South Dakota this summer...

Best,
Ken_

http://willowyndranch.blogspot.com/

Pictures on Ken's blog above.

happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like Baily will have his next title in the bag. I like how he bonded with Baily so their training together would go better.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice!  Now I'm wishing I was your neighbor.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Far out RBD, that is a brilliant outcome! I loved reading your trainers report. He sounds like someone who not only can train, but really loves dogs.......and by the sounds of things, he has really taken a shine to your boy Bailey!!!  

Let him know I've got two V's and a GSP on the next flight!!! 

I have been enticed so much by your posts over the last 6 or more months and am going to join a club this winter and start the initial hunt training......... that is, if I can find the right fit for me and my dogs. 8)


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that.
You know you have found yourself a good trainer when the first thing he talks about is bonding with the dog.

By the sound of it, it was time well spent with a real pro.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

OH, I think they are using e-collars, Ozkar. 

Brilliant, I may go and join my friend this weekend, he promised to help me with the WHOA. Exciting to see those pictures of Bailey.
That roading harness is awesome, almost like a weight pulling harness.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep Datacan, I read that. Doesn't mean it is the only way.................


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great post Rod, I need to find a trainer like yours over this side of the pond, I want Rubes ready for October


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> great post Rod, I need to find a trainer like yours over this side of the pond, I want Rubes ready for October


What are the UK laws like in regard to hunting Harrigab? Also, what is the prey you target?? I must admit to not really reading or knowing much about hunting in the UK and would love to know a little more? (Sorry RBD, didn't mean to Hijack.....Perhaps another thread, so as not to take away from Bailey's achievements in here??)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't shoot myself Ozkar,(lol, just re-read that, I'd be dead if I did, but you know what I mean!) but I intend to take Ruby beating on shoots, mainly pheasant shoots around our area. We've already been invited onto two shooting syndicates that'll typically be driven shoots, but tbh it's probably about 25 years since I've done any beating so I'll need to refresh so I don't embarrass Ruby.
I know she's very prey driven and superb at finding and flushing pheasants already, but we need to work on her "stop" when she's in full focus/flushing mode.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Not boring at all, Rod. Fascinating, really!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://willowyndranch.com/

Thought I'd pass on Ken's website if anybody is interested.

Ozkar, maybe you can come to South Dakota with us this fall. Your dogs would love it.

RBD


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.lcsupply.com/

Just so I didn't start another thread, Lion Country Supply has a vast selection of hunting and field trial supplies.

Reminded by an e-mail about a special they have on blank guns.

A blank gun is a must in bird dog training. .22 is the most popular.

Happy trails and trials,

RBD


----------

